# Do any of you get arrythmias as pst of your CFIDS/FIBRO?



## xtian1 (Nov 4, 2003)

I get alot of iregular heartbeats as part of my CFIDS/FIBRO illness. I've done holter monitors before which have showed pvcs, pacs and atrial runs, svt etc..No diagnosed heart disease (many tests including angiogram were negative). My other symptoms are periods of fatigue, fatigue after exercise, hypoglycemia (better after changed diet), panic attacks, flu-like symptoms, tinnitus, lower abdominal pain, gas and bloating after meals etc..I am better after starting the SCD diet (no grains, sugars etc..) but still feel fatigued and flu-ish.My diagnosis so far is: bacterial overgrowth of small intestine and a mycoplasma infection (+IGG and IGM). A course of Neomycin did not help.Any advice or anyone experience this?magnesium and fish oils do not seem to make much of a difference.Thanks,Chris


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I too have had problems thinking I was having a heart attack and have had the holter monitors too as well as many ecgs, stress tests etc. They have found nothing wrong with me at all. This past weekend was a really bad one too. I have had a severe headache to go along with it and dizziness too, as well as bloating and the big D. I have been wondering if it is something I'm eating. I've been given no answers as to what it is or what to do. Hopefully someone else on the BB will be able to help, I'd certainly like to know what to do.Sharon


----------



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

Hi Chris.I'd put ditto to everything you've said including the SCD diet and especially the magnesium and fish oils.The only way I could kill of the symptoms was to combine SCD with low residue and food combining.No more irregular heart beats, only my usual low PR/low BP/orthostatic intolerance/CFS; nothing serious eh! I am however strictly zero saturated-fat but I do 80 grams of sunflower oil per day.Cheers. Tony


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Although irregular heartbeat runs in my family, mine got so bad at times I thought my heart was going to jump out of my chest. Had the monitor and all, but showed nothing to worry about. Turns out it was one of my anxiety symptoms--seems I've had a good number that are on the list posted below. Take care to all.Symptoms of Generalized Anxiety Disorder The symptoms of anxiety range in intensity from feelings of uneasiness producing trembling and sweaty hands, to bouts of diarrhea, heart palpitations and full-blown panic attacks. Anxiety can cause complete, but temporary, memory blocks, or cause entirely inappropriate behavior. Long term severe worry, tension, irritability or depression, for no clear reason. Excessive or unwarranted worry (usually over work, finances, relationships, and health) Heart palpitations (rapid or irregular heartbeat) Sense of impending doom Difficulty or Inability to concentrate or mind going blank Muscle tension especially in the neck, shoulders, and chest; muscle aches; trembling or twitching in the muscles Diarrhea Chest pain Dry mouth Sweating or hot flashes Excessive sweating, sweaty palms Abdominal pain and/or diarrhea Undereating or overeating, loss of appetite Insomnia (difficulty falling or staying asleep, nightmares) Irritability Fatigue, headache, Easily fatigued Trembling or feeling shaky Rapid and shallow breathing, or feeling short of breath (hyperventilation) Loss of sex drive Being easily startled Occasional panic attacks Restlessness


----------

